# 75 gallon and driftwood



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon with some driftwood and rocks right now. I just bought several pieces of manzanita wood for a new aquascape. How do I know if there is too much wood in the tank or if it's fine? I know the fish need swimming room, but how often to the cichlids really just swim around. The only time I see them out and about is at night just creepin. Anyone Anyone???


----------



## codenametorch (Dec 27, 2009)

Keep an eye on your PH. Driftwood tends to lower PH so be warned.


----------



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

is that the only thing to watch for with a lot of wood in the tank???


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have two pieces of wood in my 38 - one's quite small, about 8" long. The other one is probably a foot and half long with a 4" diameter - not small. both of these pieces were pre-soaked for weeks (I just left them in a bucket) and neither has moved my pH. While I agree with the reasoning behind wood lowering pH, I just haven't been able to observe it.

All my rocks are limestone - maybe that balances things out by giving me a high buffering capacity?

kevin


----------



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I will keep an eye on the ph level in the tank. I currently just use the strips to check the water parameters, but feel that the liquid test kit might be better.

If I choose to change the gravel in my tank and rescape everything, would the tank need to cycle again?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

tedio1 said:


> If I choose to change the gravel in my tank and rescape everything, would the tank need to cycle again?


That depends on the fish load and the age/number/size of your filters. It may be possible to swap the substrate/rocks/whatever with no issues.

Can you list your stock and your filters?

kevin


----------



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

ridley25 said:


> tedio1 said:
> 
> 
> > If I choose to change the gravel in my tank and rescape everything, would the tank need to cycle again?
> ...


5 medium jack dempseys (raising from 1/2" and haven't found a home for 3 of them yet)
2 convicts
1 BN pleco
1 crayfish

Filters:
new fluval FX5
existing fluval 405
just took out fluval 105

I guess I could keep some of the existing tank water and couple cups of gravel to put in fluval 105 until the tank gets balanced again.

Thoughts???


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I completely emptied my 38 gallon a few weeks back to move it downstairs - although my sand (which remained wet) stayed in. I also kept my penguin 280 running on the fish bucket.

I forgot to ask what size tank, but guessing from your filtration it's a big one.

As long as you keep the bacteria in your filters wet I would think you'd be fine with whatever you lost by ditching your substrate. There is bacteria in your water column, but not enough to get excited about. However, keeping 25-50% of that water isn't a terrible idea simply because it will help keep the pH, gH, etc. balanced when you mix it all back together.

Not a bad idea to put some of your old substrate in some pantyhose or similar material and leave it in the new set up to preserve even more bacteria.

And if you want to be extra safe, wait about three weeks so that your FX5 gets nice and used.

kevin


----------



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

the tank is a 75 gallon. I made a huge mistake when I was treating the tank for bacteria infection by leaving the bio cubes out in the open to dry out. So maybe I shouldn't do a full change until some new bio cubes get loaded up with scum.

what type of substrate do you have now?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Play sand. I'm very happy with it but some complain it gets caught in their filters. This hasn't been an issue for me. You can see the poop accumulate on top, but I vacuum regularly.

A lot of people seem to really like Pool Filter Sand as it has a slightly larger grain size and doesn't stir up as easily.

kevin


----------



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

the tank is a 75 gallon. I made a huge mistake when I was treating the tank for bacteria infection by leaving the bio cubes out in the open to dry out. So maybe I shouldn't do a full change until some new bio cubes get loaded up with scum.

what type of substrate do you have now?


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

The driftwood is going to add crud to your canister filter.

I removed the driftwood in two tanks, and I can now go about six months between cleanings.

However, I have two other tanks with DW and I have to clean out the brown crud in those filters every month.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

vfc said:


> The driftwood is going to add crud to your canister filter.
> 
> I removed the driftwood in two tanks, and I can now go about six months between cleanings.
> 
> However, I have two other tanks with DW and I have to clean out the brown crud in those filters every month.


Could you elabourate? I have driftwood in two of my tanks and have never found a shred of it in either my HOBs or canisters. Is your wood decomposing?

kevin


----------



## tedio1 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am usually cleaning out my filters every month as it is now. I have had DW in my tank before and never had any debris in water or filters. Just the orange tannic water. I plan on doing the change this weekend and hope it goes as smoothly as I plan on. There is a 35 gallon trash can full of manzanita wood soaking right now waiting to be put in the tank. Hopefully the fish like the new tank and the water doesn't get too bad. Any suggestions on how to do the full change?? Do I change all the gravel as well since the tank will be empty? I have dempseys and convicts. Just need to keep in mind the territorial issue.

Thanks


----------

